# Savage .32 semi-auto info



## pv_bmw (Feb 20, 2010)

I have an old semi-auto pistol, and am looking for a manual on it, or someone w/knowledge of how to field strip. Only says Savage arms Co. Utica, N.Y., USA cal.32. Below that it says Patented November 21, 1905 7.65 mm. Could provide SN if needed.
Any info would help, just want to get it cleaned up to shoot. Slide will not stay open, maybe it is not supposed to? Thanks in advance.


----------



## inspectorgm (Jun 29, 2010)

*Savage .32*

I just joined this forum, so your question may have already been answered, but, google Savage 1907 pistol. You will gind a number of sites with assembly dissassembly instructions and even a couple of youtube videos


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Parts breakdown: http://stevespages.com/ipb-savage-1907-1910.html


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 Steve M1911A1 

as always good information. :smt082

:smt1099


----------

